# Dumbo Rats in South Wales



## Elysi (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi all, 

Apologies if this is the wrong place or if this thread already exists. 

I am hoping to get two male dumbo rats at some point in the future and I am struggling to find any breeders or adoption centres in South Wales (I'm Cardiff based). I'm obviously not going to go near Pets At Home. 

Does anyone have any advice on where I might find a breeder or adoption centre, or know of any rats up for adoption?

Thanks


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Wales is a bit empty as far as rat rescue/ breeders go, so generally speaking a bit of travelling is required. Are you yourself able to travel? Rats travel super well and just go to sleep even on public transport, so it's just if it's practical from a human pov (in terms of disability or similar).

Off the top of my head and with that in mind, I'd say your best options would be
Rat Out Of Hell Rescue in Stroud, Glocs https://www.facebook.com/ratoutofhell/
Jacaranda Rattery in Stroud, Glocs
Teneran Stud, somewhere in South Wales https://www.facebook.com/TenaranStud/
And there's also Rat Rescue Network UK for sourcing rescues https://www.facebook.com/groups/RRNUK/

The NFRS breeders list (with full contact details) is a good place to start with looking for breeders though, and it has a bit which says which varieties people are breeding/ aiming for too.
https://www.nfrs.org/NFRS_Breeders_List.pdf


----------



## Elysi (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks very much for your response!

Fortunately I am able to travel and would have no difficulty getting to Gloucester (or a similar distance). 

I have already had a quick look at the breeder's list, but I couldnt find a similar resource for rescue centres so your response is very helpful. I'll keep an eye on the ones you've suggested. 

Many thanks


----------

